# How to clean a co-sleeper?



## Jds123 (Jul 21, 2007)

I just bought an arm's reach co-sleeper second-hand and it smells like it's housed some very dirty dogs. The fabric's literally bolted to the frame, so I don't know how to clean it... Anyone figured this one out? Seems like quite a design flaw to me--I mean, shouldn't EVERYTHING that comes in contact with a baby be washable?


----------



## SorenEdenTucker (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jds123* 
I just bought an arm's reach co-sleeper second-hand and it smells like it's housed some very dirty dogs. The fabric's literally bolted to the frame, so I don't know how to clean it... Anyone figured this one out? Seems like quite a design flaw to me--I mean, shouldn't EVERYTHING that comes in contact with a baby be washable?









ITA! I remember that when we had that model.
We have the sleighbed co-sleeper now and thankfully everything comes off. I'd suggest a deep steam cleaning, that would probably be your best bet.
Good luck.


----------

